# Philly cheese steak brats



## pc farmer (Jan 3, 2015)

With alot of help for many people on the forum mainly boykjo and sam3, I think I did well.

Got this seasoning from another person.













ee7ce24e-3979-441e-9d37-1425e1ca2ecf_zpsec5f4587.j



__ pc farmer
__ Jan 3, 2015






Free so why not try it.  I added cure #1 to it.

Went to the local meat market and got some casings.













61532d8b-53d2-481f-8296-4a0095fab802_zps7b74b30b.j



__ pc farmer
__ Jan 3, 2015






Soaked the casing for about 6 hours in water.













IMG_20150103_125038842_zpsiwkajlxr.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Jan 3, 2015






Mixed the meat and seasoning and put in the fridge for about 4 hours.













IMG_20150103_131252492_zps79owgeho.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Jan 3, 2015






No pics of the stuffing cause well I forgot being my first to at it.  I will get some next time.

Here they are stuffed.













3146602d-f06e-4494-b1b4-7a4fb01f251c_zpse530353e.j



__ pc farmer
__ Jan 3, 2015






My first couple wasnt that good.  Had air pockets.













IMG_20150103_182432914_zpszr8xekcg.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Jan 3, 2015






I got alot better by the end.













fa048d0b-c1ae-4959-aaae-6da3e7c1b031_zpse0397d7a.j



__ pc farmer
__ Jan 3, 2015






In the fridge for a overnight rest.













IMG_20150103_185814965_HDR_zpszu9grpzx.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Jan 3, 2015






Smoking tomorrow.


----------



## elginplowboy (Jan 3, 2015)

Looking good so far.


----------



## boykjo (Jan 3, 2015)

Cheese steak brats.... That sounds delicious...........


----------



## timstalltaletav (Jan 3, 2015)

You could have fooled me that it was your first running the stuffer.  Those look like they'll be great.

I love cheesesteaks.   I'm following this one.


----------



## b-one (Jan 3, 2015)

Cheese steak brats!?!? That sounds great and the look amazing! Send samples please!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 3, 2015)

Looks Great Adam! Can't wait to get my new LEM initiated! I'm making a a custom table/counter mounting board for it. Then it's gonna be off and running!


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks guys.

Hope I dont screw them up smoking them.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 3, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks Great Adam! Can't wait to get my new LEM initiated! I'm making a a custom table/counter mounting board for it. Then it's gonna be off and running!



You should do a thread on it.      I need something myself.


----------



## timberjet (Jan 3, 2015)

You an poke those air pockets with a thumbtack and those casings self seal. Might save you a blowout. Been there done that.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 3, 2015)

c farmer said:


> You should do a thread on it.      I need something myself.



You know I will!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 3, 2015)

man them look pretty damn good... my problem (on 1st and only batch) was...   twisting them up and getting them to stay...  uniformity looks great too...  Thumbs Up


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 3, 2015)

Damn boy!  Looks like you've been at it a long time!

My 2 boys have been making sausage since  they' were preteens and neither of them make links that nice!

Looking forward to more!


----------



## voodoochile (Jan 3, 2015)

give us a taste test report ..... I have a pack of that same seasoning I bought a few weeks ago


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 3, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Damn boy!  Looks like you've been at it a long time!
> 
> My 2 boys have been making sausage since  they' were preteens and neither of them make links that nice!
> 
> Looking forward to more!



Thanks man.




voodoochile said:


> give us a taste test report ..... I have a pack of that same seasoning I bought a few weeks ago



Of course I will.


----------



## sam3 (Jan 4, 2015)

Great job Adam, I'm glad I could help out! I can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## themule69 (Jan 4, 2015)

Adam

They look great! I have never seen the cheese steak seasoning. I may have to give it a try. When I don't like the way a ling stuffed I just cut it out and go again casings are cheap enough. Are you going to smoke them to fully cooked or just add smoke?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 4, 2015)

Looks great Adam!


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 4, 2015)

Going to fully cook them


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 4, 2015)

They look excellent !!!!!


----------



## timberjet (Jan 4, 2015)

Woo Hoo!


----------



## themule69 (Jan 4, 2015)

They should be good. Keep the pics coming.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## driedstick (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice, Looks great so far

DS


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 4, 2015)

3 hours in and I removed the smoke.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 4, 2015)

What temp ya smoking them & what IT ya shootin for ?


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 4, 2015)

I am at 130 right now.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 4, 2015)

Cool


----------



## boykjo (Jan 4, 2015)

They are getting some good smoke color.. They will get even better after a bloom


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 4, 2015)

All done.





In the fridge overnight to bloom.

Man they taste great.


----------



## b-one (Jan 4, 2015)

Mmmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## voodoochile (Jan 4, 2015)

cant wait to try mine !!!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 4, 2015)

Awesome Adam, they look tasty.... Nice & juicy !  Great smoke man ! 

:points1:

:kewl:


----------



## boykjo (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice money shot Adam........ They do look delicious............

Awesome............
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Joe


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 4, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Awesome Adam, they look tasty.... Nice & juicy !  Great smoke man !
> 
> :points1:
> 
> :kewl:




Thanks Justin.



boykjo said:


> Nice money shot Adam........ They do look delicious............
> 
> Awesome............Thumbs Up
> 
> Joe




Thanks man.   Couldn't have done it without ya.


----------



## 1finder (Jan 4, 2015)

Sounds good and looks great...
Never tried premixed seasonings but this could be the one. 
What meat did you use? Beef, pork, combo ?
Chix philly might be tasty also.

Good luck!!


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 4, 2015)

1finder said:


> Sounds good and looks great...
> Never tried premixed seasonings but this could be the one.
> What meat did you use? Beef, pork, combo ?
> Chix philly might be tasty also.
> ...



I used 2.5 lbs pork and 2.5 lbs beef.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 4, 2015)

c farmer said:


> 1finder said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds good and looks great...
> ...



You'll wish you'd made more !  :biggrin:


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 4, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> You'll wish you'd made more !  :biggrin:



More will be made very soon.   I have abunch of casings to use.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 4, 2015)

Always make sure you have casings in the frig, you never know when you'll get the urge to make that new recipe you've come up with!

Overall, I'd say you've found a new specialty, great work for a first go!


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks cb,  I bought enough for 100 lbs.     I have some in the fridge now.     Lol


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jan 4, 2015)

c farmer said:


> With alot of help for many people on the forum mainly boykjo and sam3, I think I did well.
> 
> Got this seasoning from another person.
> 
> ...


WOW Adam those look great!  Can't wait to see your smoke pics tomorrow.....


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 4, 2015)

SmokinVegasBaby said:


> WOW Adam those look great!  Can't wait to see your smoke pics tomorrow.....



Lol   Tomorrow was today.


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jan 4, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Lol Tomorrow was today.


I bet they were good right....... how long did you smoke them??


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 4, 2015)

The finished pics are up.   I smoked for 7 hours.


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jan 4, 2015)

c farmer said:


> The finished pics are up. I smoked for 7 hours.


wow........... I just checked out your finished pics.  your sausage looks amazing.  now you're hooked like the rest of us sausage junkies lol......where did you get that spice mix?


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks.   Yes I am hooked.


----------



## voodoochile (Jan 4, 2015)

the same company also offers a "bacon cheeseburger " brat mix . I have that one as well . I'll be making deer salami ,deer burger,and brats during the next few weekends


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 4, 2015)

How is the cheeze burger one?


----------



## sam3 (Jan 5, 2015)

I would say you nailed it Adam. Nice job.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 5, 2015)

sam3 said:


> I would say you nailed it Adam. Nice job.


Thanks Sam


----------



## themule69 (Jan 5, 2015)

That is some fine looking sausage. It looks like the perfect lean to fat ratio.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## mossymo (Jan 5, 2015)

Your brats look excellent Adam, nice work and glad you enjoy the flavor! :thumbsup:


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 5, 2015)

themule69 said:


> That is some fine looking sausage. It looks like the perfect lean to fat ratio.
> Happy smoken.
> David




Thanks David.   I just 80/20 beef and butcher shop sausage.



MossyMO said:


> Your brats look excellent Adam, nice work and glad you enjoy the flavor! :thumbsup:



Thamks man.   You have a great season there.  Cant wait to try more.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 5, 2015)

Cooked some up for supper and the casing had that perfect pop to it.

Wife said she wont be able to eat store bought anymore.


----------



## boykjo (Jan 5, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Cooked some up for supper and the casing had that perfect pop to it.
> 
> Wife said she wont be able to eat store bought anymore.


Sweet......... If momma ain't happy, ain't nobody happy happy


----------



## disco (Jan 5, 2015)

As usual, a great project from you, cfarmer. These look great. However, if you don't do a money shot. I will weep!

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 5, 2015)

c farmer said:


> All done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is the money shot Disco.


----------



## disco (Jan 5, 2015)

Obviously, I need to check my medication.

Those sausages have an excellent colour and texture of lean fat. Super job.








Disco


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice money shot !! They look awesome .


----------



## wes w (Jan 9, 2015)

Outstanding Adam!

Did you add any cheese?  If so how much to your batch?   I've got some butts I need to do something with.  I'll be ordering some of this seasoning.   Outstanding job!


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 9, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> Nice money shot !! They look awesome .


Thanks CM


Wes W said:


> Outstanding Adam!
> 
> Did you add any cheese?  If so how much to your batch?   I've got some butts I need to do something with.  I'll be ordering some of this seasoning.   Outstanding job!


I didn't add cheese this time.  That bag of seasoning will make 25 lb and I only made 5 so I can add cheese next time.

Thanks


----------



## shinny (Jan 9, 2015)

They look absolutely delicious, Great Job!!!!


----------



## andy riley (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm a little late to this party, but brats look great and sound great too!

I missed the company name that made the seasoning pack. Could you mention it again please? I'd like to try these.


----------



## chef willie (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm late as well.....sweet looking links....might have to try a pre-packaged myself...seems to be some good ones out now.....Willie


----------



## chef willie (Jan 15, 2015)

Andy Riley said:


> I'm a little late to this party, but brats look great and sound great too!
> 
> I missed the company name that made the seasoning pack. Could you mention it again please? I'd like to try these.


check out the first pic on page 1...seems to be from Owens bar-b-que outta ND


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 15, 2015)

Chef Willie said:


> I'm late as well.....sweet looking links....might have to try a pre-packaged myself...seems to be some good ones out now.....Willie





Chef Willie said:


> check out the first pic on page 1...seems to be from Owens bar-b-que outta ND


Yes, Owens BBQ.

Thanks Chef


----------



## andy riley (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks, I couldn't quite read it.


----------



## shinny (Jan 16, 2015)

I re-read this thread because it inspired me to try making my own sausage now. I have two questions, for now....what is blooming and how is it done?

Thanks


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 16, 2015)

Blooming is just letting the cooked sausage rest.


----------



## shinny (Jan 16, 2015)

Cool. Thanks


----------



## boykjo (Jan 16, 2015)

Blooming allows flavors to blend, settle and become more robust. Almost like aging a piece of beef.... The overall flavor profile is liable to change and become darker in color.....


----------



## sajata (Jan 16, 2015)

maybe i missed it but are those pork or beef?


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 16, 2015)

50/50 pork an beef


----------



## voodoochile (Jan 16, 2015)

b looming also allows the brown colors of the smoke on the casings to darken


----------



## ricky1779 (Jan 16, 2015)

They Look delicious!


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 16, 2015)

ricky1779 said:


> They Look delicious!


Thanks man


----------



## beef77 (Jan 17, 2015)

Nicely done farmer!


----------



## dave17a (Jan 23, 2015)

They look awesome. What size casing? 32 and up? Going to do andoulli myself. Got Foamheart's recipe. First time in a long time trying to stuff meat. didn't do well last go.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  for you.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  for me


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 23, 2015)

dave17a said:


> They look awesome. What size casing? 32 and up? Going to do andoulli myself. Got Foamheart's recipe. First time in a long time trying to stuff meat. didn't do well last go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


32 to 36 I think.

I am doing more tomorrow.   

Andoulli, I got to try that.


----------



## timberjet (Jan 23, 2015)

Kevin's recipe is awesome. I have done it a few times. The NOLA recipe is pretty darn good too but needs a little extra heat.


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 23, 2015)

Did you ship mine out yet?


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 23, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> Did you ship mine out yet?


Its all gone, thats why I am making more this weekend.    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I will ship some out.


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 23, 2015)

When I get my SS check next month planning on getting a stuffer, I no doubt will have a boat load of questions.  Kielbasa is high on the list. Looked thru Owens BBQ site, they have a lot of interesting sounding spice packages available.  Your Philly Cheese brats may be the first ones I try.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 23, 2015)

I bough a boat load of seasoning for them.

I am doing the Wisconsin brats to tomorrow.

Check out northern tools for a stuffer.  I love mine.


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 23, 2015)

c farmer said:


> I bough a boat load of seasoning for them.
> 
> I am doing the Wisconsin brats to tomorrow.
> 
> ...



Is this.......

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200449319_200449319

the one you got? The only other one they have listed is a 15 pound unit for a substantial amount more $$$


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 23, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> Is this.......
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200449319_200449319
> 
> the one you got? The only other one they have listed is a 15 pound unit for a substantial amount more $$$



Thats it.  Just like the lem one.  But the lem has steel gears.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 24, 2015)

Ink... morning....  the 5# stuffer is very versatile....  Greasing the o-ring and stuffing tub is important for ease in stuffing and adding a small amount of liquid to the meat also...    the thermo-plastic gears won't be a problem....


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 24, 2015)

I have the same 5# stuffer & it's been great !  Thumbs Up


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 24, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Ink... morning....  the 5# stuffer is very versatile....  Greasing the o-ring and stuffing tub is important for ease in stuffing and adding a small amount of liquid to the meat also...    the thermo-plastic gears won't be a problem....


Morning Sir...what type of grease? Got some synthetic chassis stuff in the garage. ..have some white lithium as well...

Just kidding.  Crisco suffice? How did you know I was concerned about the plastic gears? With that particular stuffer being on sale I will not be waiting til next month....


----------



## daveomak (Jan 24, 2015)

I use Crisco....


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 24, 2015)

for your first time that's dam good., very nice even links..,,, thumbs up dude.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 24, 2015)

Hoity Toit said:


> for your first time that's dam good., very nice even links..,,, thumbs up dude.


Thanks man, its not as hard as I thought it might be.


----------



## voodoochile (Jan 25, 2015)

I made Philly Cheesesteak and Bacon cheeseburger brats as well as 2 other brats of my own recipe . I just cooked up a sample of each ........... OMG ! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





                                                                                             
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 They are Great !!!!!


----------



## 4x15mph (Jan 25, 2015)

Cfarmer, nice job and they look great!

Do you think I might be able to use this option for a stuffer:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/KitchenAid-Sausage-Stuffer-Kit/8065414

I have the kitchen aid so it seems like an inexpensive way to give this a try


----------



## daveomak (Jan 25, 2015)

4x15mph said:


> Cfarmer, nice job and they look great!
> 
> Do you think I might be able to use this option for a stuffer:
> 
> ...


I started stuffing using one of those...  they don't work that well and are a PITA to use....   Put your money toward a dedicated vertical stuffer...   Northern tool or grizzly have them at a decent price....   The grinder part on those stuffers are built with lots of slop in the auger and they grind chunks well but if you want to grind a second pass, you are out of luck...  the meat squeezes out around the auger.....   

Dave


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 25, 2015)

voodoochile said:


> I made Philly Cheesesteak and Bacon cheeseburger brats as well as 2 other brats of my own recipe . I just cooked up a sample of each ........... OMG ! :sausage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the bacon cbeeseburger one too.  I have alot of them to try.




4x15mph said:


> Cfarmer, nice job and they look great!
> 
> Do you think I might be able to use this option for a stuffer:
> 
> ...



Thanks.

And as Dave said.   Get a dedicated stuffer.  Mine was 79 bucks.


----------



## 4x15mph (Jan 29, 2015)

I'll have to go the dedicated stuffer once I am hooked but for now, I have the kitchen aid attachment(s) and I have watched a few videos on youtube using these specific attachments.  They sure make it look easy 

I plan to do these on Friday so I will have pics then.  I bought casings yesterday although my butcher steered me towards the synthetics that he had but I think that was because he only sold the real casings in batches that do 70+ pounds.  

I am going to do a knock-off of the philly cheesesteak using fresh vegetables (peppers, onions), spices, and cheese.  I hope to grill these for the superbowl

Thanks for the help and links.  I will order some of ths spices so they are here for my next batches.


----------



## timberjet (Jan 29, 2015)

I used to stuff with my KA food grinder attachment and a if you can believe it did hundreds of pounds of venison ss. Never again. Save your pennies and get a stuffer as soon as you can. I didn't make sausage for a year after that debacle. Just make sure your meat is nearly frozen for the first and second grind. You can get aftermarket knives and plates that help a lot too.













foodgrinderkniveandplates.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Dec 10, 2013


















summer sausage 14 1.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Oct 17, 2014






Just had to throw that in there. GO HAWKS!


----------



## 4x15mph (Jan 31, 2015)

I'll have to get a dedicated stuffer if I plan to do this regularly but for my occasional stuffing, this worked out well.  It definitely helped to have 2 people and I would say that this was a _*lot*_ of work.  I grinded my own meat (beef/pork), doing 2 passes through the grinder (1st coarse, 2nd pass coarse with spices/veggies/sharp cheddar) and then stuffed the sausage.  There are some learning curves but all in all it worked.  

Here are a couple of pictures of the Philadelphia Cheesesteak Brats.  They are in the refrig "aging" overnight and they will be devoured tonight or tomorrow.













IMG_1762.jpg



__ 4x15mph
__ Jan 31, 2015


















IMG_1763.jpg



__ 4x15mph
__ Jan 31, 2015


----------



## shinny (Jan 31, 2015)

4x15mph said:


> I'll have to get a dedicated stuffer if I plan to do this regularly but for my occasional stuffing, this worked out well.  It definitely helped to have 2 people and I would say that this was a _*lot*_ of work.  I grinded my own meat (beef/pork), doing 2 passes through the grinder (1st coarse, 2nd pass coarse with spices/veggies/sharp cheddar) and then stuffed the sausage.  There are some learning curves but all in all it worked.
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures of the Philadelphia Cheesesteak Brats.  They are in the refrig "aging" overnight and they will be devoured tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Looks terrific. I can't wait to start doing sausage. I've been reading everything I can and hoping I'll get a grinder for my B-Day.


----------



## cactuskid (Jan 31, 2015)

Oh man they all look fantastic. There are no bad brats.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   where did you buy the seasonin ????  This is one I will have to try.


----------



## voodoochile (Jan 31, 2015)

http://www.owensbbq.com/sausage-seasonings-jerky-mixes.html


----------



## trejund (Feb 11, 2015)

Did you use a dedicated stuffer or did you just use the stuffer attachment on your meat grinder?  Your sausages look amazing.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 11, 2015)

Trejund said:


> Did you use a dedicated stuffer or did you just use the stuffer attachment on your meat grinder?  Your sausages look amazing.


Thanks, I used a dedicated stuffer.

#5lb one from Northern Tool.


----------



## gary s (Feb 11, 2015)

That's the one I was looking at

gary


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 11, 2015)

gary s said:


> That's the one I was looking at
> 
> gary


I have only done 20 lb through it but I really like it.


----------

